# Indepth websit for Craftsman/AYP tractor info



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to a large PDF file that you need Adobe to read, but contains a LOT of info on optional stuff for your Craftsman/Husgvarna/Poulan tractor:

http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm246_hwen1998_5321635-78.pdf


----------

